# New to OB/GYN coding



## Kathryn M. Foss (Jan 10, 2008)

Our multi-specialty practice will be having OB/GYNs joining our practice and I would like to bone up on my OB/GYN coding as I have been out of this field for quite a number of years. Does anyone out there have any recommendations for workshops or seminars? I am in Massachusetts. There is an AAPC audioconference but not until July.
Thank you in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## amjordan (Jan 26, 2008)

When it comes to OBGyn audio-conferences Audio Educator offers a lot of OBGyn specific topics.  Here is the link  http://www.audioeducator.com/industry_specialty.php?s=27  You could also check out the ACOG website.  They offer some web based conferences.  I would highly recommend that you order the ACOG Coding and Billing Manual.  www.acog.com


----------

